# Aurora HDR 2018 Trial Version??



## JasonB (Apr 8, 2018)

I use Lightroom Classic CC on my Windows 10 desktop.  For HDR editing I've used the Nik Collection (HDR Efex Pro 2) with some success.  I recently downloaded a trial 14 day trial version of Aurora HDR 2018.  At this point I know virtually nothing about the Aurora software.

What I would like to try is to "hand off" bracketed images to Aurora in a manner similar to what I do when using HDR Efex Pro 2.  HDR Efex Pro 2 returns the hdr edited image in a .tiff file back to Lightroom.  I think .... but not sure ... that Aurora can do something similar.  I guess I need to set up Aurora as a "plugin" but I'm not sure exactly how to do this.  So my questions are:

1.  How to setup an Aurora plugin?
2.  And if you have an opinion how does Aurora compare to HDR Efex Pro 2?
3.  Any other HDR software I should be considering?

Thanks so much..........


----------



## RikkFlohr (Apr 8, 2018)

Just curious: Are you not considering Lightroom's Merge to HDR or the (included in your subscription) Photoshop's Merge to HDR pro?


----------



## Jimmsp (Apr 8, 2018)

JasonB said:


> I use Lightroom Classic CC on my Windows 10 desktop.  For HDR editing I've used the Nik Collection (HDR Efex Pro 2) with some success. ......
> 3.  Any other HDR software I should be considering?
> .



I use both Lightroom and Photomatix Pro.
Lightroom returns a pretty good .dng file which is generally quite realistic. It does need some post process work.
 When I want a bit more enhancement, I will use Photomatix Pro which returns a tiff to LR.


----------



## JasonB (Apr 8, 2018)

RikkFlohr said:


> Just curious: Are you not considering Lightroom's Merge to HDR or the (included in your subscription) Photoshop's Merge to HDR pro?


Thanks Rikk,  I think I messed up with my post.  (I'm a dinosaur)  The first thing I do is a photo merge in Lightroom .... then send the merged image to HDR Efex Pro 2.    I have not yet tried anything in Photoshop........ which returns a Tiff file back to Lightroom.


----------



## JasonB (Apr 8, 2018)

Jimmsp said:


> I use both Lightroom and Photomatix Pro.
> Lightroom returns a pretty good .dng file which is generally quite realistic. It does need some post process work.
> When I want a bit more enhancement, I will use Photomatix Pro which returns a tiff to LR.


Thanks Jimmsp ......... I've heard of Photomatix Pro have never used it....  just like I haven't used Aurora HDR....   Thanks again.........


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 13, 2018)

Here's a page on how to install the LR plugin  for Aurora: How to Install Aurora HDR 2018 as a Lightroom Plugin

I've only used LR-merge for HDR, so can't comment on the differences, nor HDR Efex.


----------

